# Մշակույթ > Կինո, Թատրոն >  Մեր բակը 2 (առանց մոնտաժի)

## mnowak

Ողջույն

Ո՞վ կարողա ասի թե որտեղիցա հնարավոր քաշել "Մեր Բակը 2" ֆիլմը իր սկզբնական տարբերակով, որտեղ կան սերիալի կադրերը "Օսվալդո Լապորտապարը ... Սնիկերսի մենակ մնալ ու ուտելը" ինչքան վերջին տարիներին հիշումեմ էտ կադրերը չկան ... հետաքրքիրա ինչ պատճառով:

Եթե կարողեք ասեք թե որտեղից կարելիա քաշել:

Նախապես մեռռռռսի

----------

